

HOVA: Hovercraft Built In A 48-Hour Hackathon - bkyan
http://hovatotheizz.tumblr.com/

======
jsiarto
Not to burst anyone's bubble here but this is a science experiment that people
have been doing for a long time. I made one of these in middle school 15 years
ago out of the same stuff (plywood, leaf blower, tarp material).

Cool project, great to do with kids--but hardly an innovative hack-a-thon
project.

<http://amasci.com/amateur/hovercft.html>

